# Grammar Nazi Trigger Warning!



## Clare (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm a huge "Grammar Nazi", so this bottle really triggers me!  It is definitely one of my favourites though.

Congreve's Celebrated Balsamic Elixir for Cough's, Hooping Cough & Asthma [sic]


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2021)

Everybody better watch your spelling!  Lol! Love the bottle you all have across the pond. Do you dig your own? I dig, beg, borrow but don't steal everything I have. Either way you have a beautiful medicine bottle there. Here is one from the states. One of my favorite full ones with the label. No box. ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2021)

Clare said:


> I'm a huge "Grammar Nazi", so this bottle really triggers me!  It is definitely one of my favourites though.
> 
> Congreve's Celebrated Balsamic Elixir for Cough's, Hooping Cough & Asthma [sic]



Does this count as a grammarly incorrect? Lol! Illiteracy ran rampid back then. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Does this count as a grammarly incorrect? Lol! Illiteracy ran rampid back then.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I think that's a case of an incompetent mold-cutter.  The letters had to be cut backwards so they'd get the Ns and Ss wrong every so often and not bother doing a replacement.


----------



## Clare (Feb 13, 2021)

Sadly I don't dig... yet! I acquire  Once this pandemic is under control, I intend to have a go at bottle digging myself.

Oh wow, how cool! I've never seen them before. I love all 'patent medicine' bottles, especially when they have a dark history behind them. A lot of them were made with opium, heroin, laudanum, cocaine, arsenic etc., that many were involved in murder cases! One of my favourites that I've recently acquired is 'Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup'. It contained morphine and alcohol, and was given to infants to quiet them and help with teething. Sometimes a little too much, ending in many a tragedy.  (not a great pic, sorry)


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 13, 2021)

I used to be a proofreader, so I had to lol at this one.. Cool bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2021)

Here's one for the cause, a Dr. Woodruff's Dysentary(sic) Cordial, Columbus, Ga.


----------



## Clare (Feb 14, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> I used to be a proofreader, so I had to lol at this one.. Cool bottle.


I'm currently training as a proofreader. Time to put my criticism to good use!


----------



## Clare (Feb 14, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Here's one for the cause, a Dr. Woodruff's Dysentary(sic) Cordial, Columbus, Ga.
> 
> View attachment 219004


Oh wow, I love this one! I'll be on the look out for this one from now on. As cringy as they are, they make me smile


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I think that's a case of an incompetent mold-cutter.  The letters had to be cut backwards so they'd get the Ns and Ss wrong every so often and not bother doing a replacement.


How annoying it must have been,  everything backwards. Mistakes are bound to happen. Not the worst mistake someone half asleep on the has job made. I know a guy that fell asleep in a large truck with a boom like crane thing. He took out a telephone pole and a number of parked cars a fence,bushes... I think that's all.  So like I said, it could be worse. No one was hurt.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How annoying it must have been,  everything backwards. Mistakes are bound to happen. Not the worst mistake someone half asleep on the has job made. I know a guy that fell asleep in a large truck with a boom like crane thing. He took out a telephone pole and a number of parked cars a fence,bushes... I think that's all.  So like I said, it could be worse. No one was hurt.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


I bet he was popular!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2021)

Clare said:


> Oh wow, I love this one! I'll be on the look out for this one from now on. As cringy as they are, they make me smile



Let us know if you come across one.  As far as I know, there are only two documented examples out there so far.


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Let us know if you come across one.  As far as I know, there are only two documented examples out there so far.


Oh blimey! Very doubtful I'll find one then lol


----------



## sandchip (Feb 15, 2021)

Clare said:


> Oh blimey! Very doubtful I'll find one then lol



Hey, you never know.


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

@sandchip 
Speaking of grammatical errors, I love the one in your profile photo! I definitely need a 'segar'!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 15, 2021)

Clare said:


> I bet he was popular!


His insurance didn't think so. He was driving to his house to eat lunch. He had the accident during his lunch hour. So there were all kinds of problems legally. Yes very popular, lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 15, 2021)

Embossing errors can drive prices up


----------



## Clare (Feb 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> His insurance didn't think so. He was driving to his house to eat lunch. He had the accident during his lunch hour. So there were all kinds of problems legally. Yes very popular, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh no! Sod's law!


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> His insurance didn't think so. He was driving to his house to eat lunch. He had the accident during his lunch hour. So there were all kinds of problems legally. Yes very popular, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My brother-in-law put GPS in their delivery vehicles and discovered a driver was driving home everyday for lunch.  Problem was he was going from the far east part of KC to the far west and back. Needless to say there was corrective intervention.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> My brother-in-law put GPS in their delivery vehicles and discovered a driver was driving home everyday for lunch.  Problem was he was going from the far east part of KC to the far west and back. Needless to say there was corrective intervention.


People don't surprise me anymore. Hiring and firing for 35 years now. I really am not a bad person. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Marc26 (Feb 17, 2021)

I appreciate the need for good grammar, the mistakes that happen, and I prefer the words "grammar police."  The word Nazi is a trigger for me, having lost relatives to the Nazis and having been to Auschwitz and Birkenau twice..  This is a gentle suggestion, not a flame at people who use the word Nazi.  It may trigger even stronger feelings in some people.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

Marc26 said:


> I appreciate the need for good grammar, the mistakes that happen, and I prefer the words "grammar police."  The word Nazi is a trigger for me, having lost relatives to the Nazis and having been to Auschwitz and Birkenau twice..  This is a gentle suggestion, not a flame at people who use the word Nazi.  It may trigger even stronger feelings in some people.


Sorry buddy. No offense meant. My family fled the nazi from Germany into Switzerland.  Hence my German speaking Swiss ancestry. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Marc26 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks Robby. No offense taken!  My father was a child in France throughout the war- his cousin was murdered.  My mother's family came from Poland and Romania.  Many never made it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

Marc26 said:


> Thanks Robby. No offense taken!  My father was a child in France throughout the war- his cousin was murdered.  My mother's family came from Poland and Romania.  Many never made it.


We all have to live with their sins of the past.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

